

Transforming cities - snowy909

What do the HN community think will be the most transforming technology to emerge in the modern city ?<p>We are hosting a Tech Insight about &#x27;Transforming Cities&#x27; using emerging technologies this Thursday in Berlin.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.techinsight.io&#x2F;event&#x2F;berlin-march-2015&#x2F;<p>Anyone in Berlin welcome to come !<p>P
======
Quickie_Charger
interesting

